# Norwich soldier rescues puppy in Afghanistan



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Advertiser 24 - Norwich soldier rescues puppy in Afghanistan

A Norwich soldier got more than he bargained for when he broke up a group of children throwing stones in southern Afghanistan.

Cowering at the centre of the circle formed by the kids was an injured two-month-old puppy.

Trooper Michael Pannell, who serves with the Queen's Royal Lancers, had been on a routine foot patrol outside Lashkar Gah in Helmand province when he came across the scene.

The 24-year-old said: The children were pelting stones into an alley and my suspicion rose when I heard a yelp coming from the corner. That's when I discovered the puppy. I made sure the children left the area before carrying on with the patrol.

But the frightened puppy had other ideas and trailed her rescuer for the rest of the patrol - and all the way back to the base.

Mr Pannell, part of Fondouk Squadron, said: I was slightly surprised. I didn't expect the puppy to follow me so far.

I decided to patch up the dog, give her a much-needed bath, some food and water, and do what I could for her minor injuries.

The puppy took to following him everywhere but, what with the risk of wild dogs, disease and his busy job, she could not stay with him forever.

On another patrol - without his faithful companion in toe - he found a local family who were prepared to take care of her.

He said: The puppy is doing well and has made a full recovery. The family regularly invite me for a cup of chai to see how she's getting on.

I'm very glad she has found a better home - not just for the dog's sake, but for mine too. Looking after the puppy was becoming a 24-hour job and we're busy enough out here.

Fondouk Squadron is part of an armoured unit, but mainly carries out foot patrols in Lashkar Gah to provide security, keep the area free of improvised explosive devices and prevent a return of Taliban forces.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thats lovely he stopped them and found it a home  unlike that other solider that threw a puppy of a cliff  what a cute puppy it is as well


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Saw this in my local paper, cute little pup & he's quite nice too


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

Aww 

When my OH was in Afghan he and his team adopted a little puppy called Max and he'd always share his rations with him etc. He was a little cutie too, have seen lots of pics! (Think the OH was a little besotted) When they left, they handed him over to some lads who stayed in camp most of the time and heard about a month ago that he's still alive and kicking which is nice to know!


----------



## Mark_stimpo (Nov 6, 2008)

Great story, theres a lot of good people in the world


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

:thumbup: one more reason why they are my heroes :thumbup:


----------

